# SMS von der 0900500xxxx



## Theo (26 März 2012)

Hallo,
 habe am 23. und 24.03.2012 eine SMS von der 0900500xxxx erhalten.

Text 23.03.2012
Hey,wir haben heute Freitag wollen wir uns beide heute treffen oder hat dich der Mut verlassen?Will dir meine Adresse geben und nummer.Ruf mal zurück kurz.Jessy

Text 24.03.2012
Hast du heute für mich Zeit? Bin ganz alleine und wollte dich sehr gerne treffen.Bitte Ruf mich doch kurz zurück auch wegen meiner Nummer bitte.sonst Teuer hier

Mfg

Theo


----------



## Reducal (26 März 2012)

Beschwerde dich bei der Bundesnetzagentur: http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/DE/...aler/RufnummernmissbrauchSpamDialer_node.html mit diesem Formblatt: http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/Sha...RufnummernSpamMede.pdf?__blob=publicationFile



> 0900 - 5 - 002670
> 
> *Diensteanbieter:*
> 
> ...


bo2005.bundesnetzagentur.de/prg/srvcno/srvcno900.asp


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 März 2012)

Newtex gehört - soweit ich weiß - ebenso der D&S Europe wie zB mobileview und DTMS/ATMS.
Podbielskistraße 325 war die frühere Adresse. Die Firma hatte ich lange auf dem Radar, weil der Herr M. Sch. da aufgetaucht war. Vor langer Zeit, oder langners, oder so.
Unbedingt beschweren und bei Newtex fragen, ob wieder der C.Ö. die Nummer nutzte wer die Nummer nutzt.


----------



## Theo (28 März 2012)

Hallo,
 habe Gestern eine neue SMS bekommen jetzt von der 0900516xxxx

Text
Sie haben eine SMS-Dating-Message erhalten von Jenny aus deiner Region.Bitte rufen Sie umgehend an oder Nachricht wird Gelöscht

Theo


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 März 2012)

Theo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe Gestern eine neue SMS bekommen jetzt von der 0900516xxxx


Kaum angemeldet, sofort losgelegt:



			
				BNetzA schrieb:
			
		

> 0900 - 5 - 16xxxx
> 
> Diensteanbieter:
> 
> ...





> Hauptbranche: Erbringung von sonstigen AbzockDienstleistungen





> Amtsgericht Hamburg Aktenzeichen: HRB 120677
> Bekannt gemacht am: 17.11.2011 12:00 Uhr


Oh Mustafa, oh Mustafa.......

Sofort bei der Bundesnetzagentur verpetzen!


----------



## markus297 (29 März 2012)

Hallo,
ich hab die Nummer gestern der BNA gemeldet,aber kam nur die Antwort,wem diese gehört.


----------



## markus297 (29 März 2012)

Ps.
Ich wurde von der oben genannten Nummer paar mal angerufen,natürlich bin ich nicht dran gegangen.


----------



## Reducal (29 März 2012)

markus297 schrieb:


> ich hab die Nummer gestern der BNA gemeldet,aber kam nur die Antwort,wem diese gehört.


Hast du das Formblatt verwendet? Einfach nur so mal eben dort hin eine formlose eMail schreiben könnte im Ergebnis nicht erfolgversprechend sein.


Reducal schrieb:


> Formblatt zur Beschwerde bei der BNetzA


----------



## markus297 (29 März 2012)

Nee,hab ich nicht gewusst 
Mach ich dann gleich mal.
Danke


----------



## jakestyler (6 April 2012)

Ich bekomme die ganze Zeit solche SMS. Immer ignoriert, sofern möglich (bei mir über Jailbreak) gesperrt.
Anrufen kostet, ist ja klar. Mich interessiert bei welchem Anbieter du bist und ob du schoneinmal an einem Gewinnspiel per SMS teilgenommen hast oder nen Klingelton bestellt oder so 
Folgende Anbieter zeigen sich Verdächtig:
- E-Plus (Simyo, usw...)
- Base

Schreib mir ne PN, wenn du dass hier nicht schreiben möchtest.


----------



## PHK Volkmann (13 April 2012)

Hallo,
ich interessiere mich für die betrügerischen SMS durch die Rufnummer 0900516xxxx. Der Diensteanbieter "DPA Dienstleistungs UG" ist ja oben schon eingetragen. Für eine Verfolgung dieser Betrugsart benötige ich die vollständigen Personalien der Geschädigten. Geschädigte sind auch Personen, die auf diese SMS nicht reagiert haben, da es sich zumindest um einen versuchten Betrug handelt. Also bitte melden:
Polizeihauptkommissar Volkmann
Polizeikommissariat Hannover-Nordstadt
Bodestraße 6
30167 Hannover
Tel.: 0511/109-3127
Fax2Mail: 0511/9695-601395


----------



## Hippo (13 April 2012)

Die Kontaktdaten des Gastposters wurden von mir verifiziert und sind in Ordnung.
Es spricht soweit nichts gegen eine Kontaktaufnahme.
Gleichwohl wird H. PHK Volkmann geraten sich im Forum anzumelden um eine erste Kontaktaufnahme auch anonym zu ermöglichen


----------



## Reducal (13 April 2012)

PHK Volkmann schrieb:


> Der Diensteanbieter "DPA Dienstleistungs UG" ist ja oben schon eingetragen.


Ja, und neben dem Geschäftsführer aus Hanno hat das Unternehmen mal wieder einen Sitz am Überseering 25, in Hamburg.



> *HRB 120677 *


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 April 2012)

Noch ein Tipp für die Ermittler in Hannover: Die Adresse "Leonhardtstraße 3" tauchte vor langer Zeit einmal im Zusammenhang mit Adressbuchbetrügern auf. Und ganz zufällig taucht der Name des GF M*C* *ebenfalls* in diesem Zusammenhang auf. Zufall?

Mal überprüfen
DHR Deutsches Gewerbe Register = *DHR Dienstleistungs UG*
Adresse Gustav-Adolf-Str. 13, 30167 Hannover
Internet dhr-online.com
Kontakt k. A.
Handelsregister Amtsgericht Hannover HRB 207584
Geschäftsführer C..., M..., Hannover, *...03.1971
Finanzamt keine Angaben
siehe
http://www.google.de/#hl=de&sclient=psy-ab&q=die+methoden+von+dhr

Die Firma klingt doch irgendwie ähnlich, oder?

Und ratet mal, welche Adresse in Hamburg verwendet wird?
Klar, oder?

Adresse Überseering 25, 22297 Hamburg
weitere Daten siehe DHR Hannover - beide Absender verwenden ein identisches Bankkonto, was den Schluss zulässt, dass die Hamburger DHR identisch ist mit der DHR Dienstleistungs UG, Hannover

Also, Hannover, ans Werk. Aber bitte die Ermittlungsergebnisse nicht an den Herrn Staatsanwalt H****g geben, sonst kann man's gleich bleiben lassen 

PS: Zur "Global Office GmbH", Mergenthalerstraße 8, Laatzen, GF M*C* gibt's via Google sogar eine Handynummer.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 April 2012)

Anfang Januar 2012 hat die Bundesnetzagentur einen ganzen Haufen Nummern gesperrt, die führten u.a. zu jener VMS24 GmbH

*Der GF, F*L*, tauchte zuvor als GF der Mobile Conception UG (haftungsbeschränkt) auf*

Mobile Conception UG (haftungsbeschränkt)
Am Listholze 59
30177 Hannover

Dieselbe Adresse führte bereits zum Pingbetrüger V*Nt* (u.a. Kothöferdamm 7, 30177 Hannover, damals wurde in Niedersachsen ermittelt, ich glaube, das war auch in Hannover)

Dieselbe Adresse verwendete bereits C*Ön* (den ich hier ja auch schon ins Spiel gebracht habe)

Global Communication Germany Ltd.
Am Listholze 59
30177 Hannover

Das sind doch keine Zufälle?
Hannover, Hannover, Hannover, immer wieder Hannover...
und was passiert? Nichts?

PS: "Überseering 25" in Hamburg ist eine nette Adresse, die haben schon ganz andere Leutchen verwendet. Werten wir das mal als Zufall, auch wenn mir dabei das Herz schmerzt:
_Mi corazón, mi corazón, el gran dolor_


----------



## PHK Volkmann (16 April 2012)

Hallo Theo!
Es wäre nett, wenn du dich mal persönlich bei mir meldest. Entweder über die o.a. Telefonnummer oder [email protected]!
Gruß aus Hannover
PHK Volkmann


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 April 2012)

http://bo2005.bundesnetzagentur.de/prg/srvcno/srvcno900.asp

"nicht erreichbar"


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 April 2012)

wurde C.Ö. nun verurteilt und/oder angeklagt oder nicht?
StA in Hannover sagt nix


----------



## Hippo (3 Mai 2012)

ja und ?


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Mai 2012)

was und? Wenn es das Treffen nicht gibt, ist's Betrug. Denn der Anruf, um die Nummer zu bekommen, ist eine Vermögensverfügung, für die es keine entsprechende Gegenleistung gibt. Strafanzeige stellen. Aber klar doch 
Richtig schön, so eine SMS.

Diensteanbieter:
DPA Dienstleistungs UG
(haftungsbeschränkt)
Überseering 25
22297 Hamburg     
Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer:
14.März.2012 ; 12:4 Uhr


----------



## Hippo (3 Mai 2012)

Dazu mußt Du aber erst anrufen um das festzustellen.
UND dann die Bereitschaft haben den Schadenersatzprozeß durchzuziehen sonst machts ja keinen Spaß.
Aber ob es dem Geldbeutel Spaß macht gegen eine UG zu klagen lasse ich jetzt mal dahingestellt ...


----------



## PHK Volkmann (4 Mai 2012)

Mit Strafantrag - wegen zunächst geringwertiger Sache - und Strafanzeige liegt zumindest ein verfolgbarer versuchter Betrug vor. Ich nehme die Anzeige und Antrag entgegen, wenn die echten Personalien übermittelt werden. Und zusätzlich empfehle ich die Mitteilung an die Bundesnetzagentur.
Polizeihauptkommissar Volkmann
Polizeikommissariat Hannover-Nordstadt
Bodestraße 6, 30167 Hannover
Telefon: 0511/109-2731


[Modedit by Hippo: PHK Volkmann ist echt und vom Mod-Team überberprüft]


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 Mai 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Als C.Ö. noch unter "Server-Tel" agierte, besuchte K.J. für diese Firma die Eurowebtainment.
> 
> Als Mitglied des FST hält man sich sicher genauso an den Verhaltenskodex wie die Obersten dieses H...rvereins, die öffentlich erklärten, die BNetzA an der Nase herum führen zu wollen.


Sieh an, die "Ölkannen-Bande" zockt mal wieder ab....


----------



## Nicht der Ö. (24 Mai 2012)

hahahahahahahahahahaha die haben nie aufgehört, machen schön weiter und nix passiert, betrügern geht es halt gut in hannover. besonders dem Ö. der hinter allem steckt


----------



## Nicht der Ö. (24 Mai 2012)

@ Herr Volkmann
Zitat:
Mit Strafantrag - wegen zunächst geringwertiger Sache - und Strafanzeige liegt zumindest ein verfolgbarer versuchter Betrug vor.

Naja (versuch ) ist ein Lustiger Ausdruck für zich Tausende Euro Umsatz durch nachweislichen Betrug. Es sollte mal jemand richtig Bohren, einige währen erstaunt was da so alles zum vorschein kommen würde.


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Mai 2012)

Nicht der Ö. schrieb:


> Es sollte mal jemand richtig bohren, einige wären erstaunt, was da so alles zum Vorschein kommen würde.


Wo genau sollte man bohren? Bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover? Und was würde zum Vorschein kommen? Die Antwort auf die Frage, ob die dortige Staatsanwaltschaft prinzipiell "innovativen Geschäftsleuten" kreativ Freiheiten einräumt, die es woanders in dieser Form nicht gibt?


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> wurde C.Ö. nun verurteilt und/oder angeklagt oder nicht? StA in Hannover sagt nix


Ich habe nach wie vor keinen Hinweis finden können, dass die StA Hannover hier von tatsächlichen Gegebenheiten gesprochen hat - und solange das so ist, habe ich daran erhebliche Zweifel.


----------



## julchen24 (21 Juni 2012)

Da sind wohl wieder welche Aktiv mit der gleichen Masche wie bei dieser Nummer. Zu lesen https://plus.google.com/112833629247011052287/posts/PPD3ZaVu3pb
Ich frage mich ob dahinter die gleichen Stecken oder ob das immer neue Unternehmen sind die da aktiv werden?


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 Juni 2012)

Das stinkt mal wieder 10 km gegen den Wind nach der Ölkahn-Bande.


----------



## Nicht der Ö. (25 Juni 2012)

Wer denn sonst  es ist so einfach... wenn der Staat/BNZA nix macht... oder nicht wissen wo sie anpacken sollen. Und die dummen weiter auf solche Maschen reinfallen.


----------



## Tobi (28 Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich bekomme neuerdings auch solche SMS!

von der Rufnummer: 015739206678

mit dem Inhalt:

Wollen wir beide heute Fußball bei mir schauen, und später einen geilen Abend verbringen?Ruf mich doch kurz zurück 09005162346 wegen privat Nummern Tausch. Jessy

So, da es nicht die erste Nummer war, kurzer Hand angerufen.

Geht jemand drann und bittet dich die 11862 anzurufen. Klar, gemacht mit der Dame von der 11862 gesprochen (Auskunft) und mich dann weiterverbinden lassen (1,99 / MIN).

Dann habe ich allerdings aufgelegt. Klarer betrug.

Wie kann man sich bei dieser Nummer löschen lassen, dass man keine SMS mehr erhält?

Gibt es schon neue Anhaltspunkte? Sonst fahre ich die Firma besuchen ... 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 Juni 2012)

Die BNetzA weiss:


> 0900 - 5 - 162346
> 
> *Diensteanbieter:*
> 
> ...


Beide Nummern der BNetzA verpetzen. Die machen dem Spuk dann (nach einem halben Jahr  ) ein Ende.



> Oh Mustafa, oh Mustafa,
> lass doch die Abzockereien geh'n,
> denn ohne sie, oh Mustafa,
> ist doch die Welt genau so schön.


----------



## Nicht der Ö. (1 Juli 2012)

Die Handynummer brauchste nicht, Wichtig die 09005 NR. und Die 11862+Kennwort so können sie das Diesen Mistböcken zuordnen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Juli 2012)

Die Handynummer würde die BnetzA evtl. sperren. Das tut sie gerne und häufig (siehe Maßnahmenliste). Da solche Firmen aber SIM-Karten ohne Ende in dafür eigens konzipierte Maschinen packen, stört sie das nicht. Aber sie zu stören scheint ja auch nicht Abnsicht der BnetzA zu sein.

("Jedes gefälschte Profil verwendet eine eigene Simkarte und somit eine eigene Handynummer. (...) Angelockte schreiben dann an diese Handynummer, diese Karten sind in einer Art "Wand" angebracht und ein spezieller Server ordnet die ankommenden Nachrichten den Simkarten zu, die austauschbar sind. Vom Server werden die Antworten an die jeweils tätigen Animateuire weiter geleitet, der schreibt dann zurück. (...) Übner die Opfer gibt es Visitenkarten, damit der nächste Animateur die nötigen Informationen hat und nicht etwa die gleichen Fragen stellt")
(Quelle: anonym, Formulierungen wurden geändert, um den Informant zu schützen)

Am 15. Mai 2012 wurden z.B. folgende Handynummern "wegen SMS-Spam gesperrt"

15737506413, 15774723161,
15781947024, 15737506389,
15738559976, 15774734970,
15783893606, 15781901720,
15738720837, 15774745816,
15784978719, 15784978071,
15738720913, 15774745901,
15781943694, 15737505908,
15774705389, 15775725034,
15781897591, 15779362379,
15774706897, 15775732455,
15785213828, 15784262839,
15774716324, 15781947185,
15784969128, 15784973136,
15781941749, 1637350585,
15781950265, 15739206946,
15784975751, 15777748769,
15737505474, 15781905318

einige Tage vorher diese:

1631618782, 1637513493, 1777293788,
1781694801, 1637168594, 1637517386,
1781351647, 1781699741, 1637324429,
1637535408, 1781434736, 1781861683,
1637443811, 1637538514, 1781449365,
1782867478, 1637452385, 1637569483,
1781459322, 1782953439, 1637461037,
1775166711, 1781470844, 1785399728,
1785427628, 15738721424,
15775301584, 15783892725,
1785429354, 15738738518,
15776821877, 15784914846,
1785491400, 15771588272,
15778963455, 15787049796,
15738715962, 15771965964,
15783594318, 15738719702,
15774706287, 15783597121

Das deutet an, dass sehr viele Nummern dafür verwendet werden (ich habe sie nicht gezählt, aber es sind Hunderte allein 2012!)

Der BNetzA dürfte durchaus auch bekannt sein, zu welchem Zweck hier gespammt wird und wie später das Geld verdient/abgezockt wird.

Obwohl aber so viele Nummern gesperrt werden, liest man nichts von damit verbundenen Sperrungen der Mehrwertnummern (oder gtar Kurzwahlnummern). Für mich sieht es also so aus, als würde man "scheinaktiv" sein und die für die Anbieter leicht ersetzbaren "Anlocknummern" schnell sperren - die Geldmaschinen aber (Premium-SMS, Mehrwertnummern) nimmt man den "Anbietern" nicht.

Irgendwie komisch, wenn es nicht systematisch wäre.


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> fast schon "strukturelle Mitstörung".


Mein 5 Jahre alter Vorwurf bleibt.

Quelle (da diese Links flüchtig sind, wurde es als pdf angefügt)
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/cln...ListeMassnahmen/ListeMassnahmen_Basepage.html


---



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Das stinkt mal wieder 10 km gegen den Wind nach der Ölkahn-Bande.


Der Ölkahn war (und ist?) höchstens Kapitän des/eines Ölkahns - die Eigentümer sind eine Nummer größer und dürften nicht ohne Einfluß auf die Ölkahnregulierung sein. Frag doch 'mal die StA Hannover...


----------



## anne9 (7 Juli 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Obwohl aber so viele Nummern gesperrt werden, liest man nichts von damit verbundenen Sperrungen der Mehrwertnummern (oder gtar Kurzwahlnummern). Für mich sieht es also so aus, als würde man "scheinaktiv" sein und die für die Anbieter leicht ersetzbaren "Anlocknummern" schnell sperren - die Geldmaschinen aber (Premium-SMS, Mehrwertnummern) nimmt man den "Anbietern" nicht.
> 
> Irgendwie komisch, wenn es nicht systematisch wäre.
> 
> ...


 

In dieser Sperrliste ist u. a. die 09005402009 der Corazon, Wiesbaden enthalten,  über die ich mich letztes Jahr bei der BNetzA  beschwert habe (pornografische Anmache - in auf LRS hindeutendem Deutsch - per SMS auf meine Aldi-Prepaid-Nummer auf der die Rufnummerngasse 0900 anbieterseitig grundsätzlich gesperrt ist). MMn hätte die Anrufweiterschaltungsnummer 22866, zu der die SMS auffordert, aber auch gesperrt werden müssen, da es sich doch wohl um ein „Umgehungsmodell“ handelt (Umgehung einer anbieterseitig gesetzten Rufnummerngassensperre über Anrufweiterschaltung)? Oder habe ich den Begriff falsch verstanden? Habe ich den Anspruch auf Sperrung?


----------



## Reducal (7 Juli 2012)

anne9 schrieb:


> Habe ich den Anspruch auf Sperrung?


Nein! Evtl. aber einen Unterlassungsanspruch wegen der nicht erwünschten Kommunikation, doch den müsstest du wahrscheinlich gerichtlich durchsetzen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Juli 2012)

anne9 schrieb:


> ... 09005402009 der Corazon... *MMn hätte die Anrufweiterschaltungsnummer 22866, zu der die SMS auffordert, aber auch gesperrt werden müssen, da es sich doch wohl um ein „Umgehungsmodell“ handelt (Umgehung einer anbieterseitig gesetzten Rufnummerngassensperre über Anrufweiterschaltung)?* Oder habe ich den Begriff falsch verstanden? Habe ich den Anspruch auf Sperrung?


Frage das mal die netten Herren von der BnetzA:
512-postfach(at)bnetza.de

Nehme durchaus Bezug auf meine obige Aussage:


> Das deutet an, dass sehr viele Nummern dafür verwendet werden (ich habe sie nicht gezählt, aber es sind Hunderte allein 2012!)
> Der BNetzA dürfte durchaus auch bekannt sein, zu welchem Zweck hier gespammt wird und wie später das Geld verdient/abgezockt wird.
> Obwohl aber so viele Nummern gesperrt werden, liest man nichts von damit verbundenen Sperrungen der Mehrwertnummern (oder gar Kurzwahlnummern). * Für mich sieht es also so aus, als würde man "scheinaktiv" sein und die für die Anbieter leicht ersetzbaren "Anlocknummern" schnell sperren - die Geldmaschinen aber (Premium-SMS, Mehrwertnummern) nimmt man den "Anbietern" nicht.*


Genau zu diesem Vorwurf hätte ich zu gerne eine Stellungnahme der Behörde...
Scheinaktiv oder Streategie? Und falls Strategie - welche denn nur? Was soll das bringen?


----------



## anne9 (7 Juli 2012)

Ja danke, das versuche ich mal.

Wenn nicht alle Rufnummern gesperrt werden müssen und ein Abrechnungsverbot dazu ausgesprochen wird, kostet das die Anbieter ja nicht mal ein müdes A....runzeln und dann kann man sich die Beschwerde ja auch gleich schenken.


----------



## HSV77 (18 Juli 2012)

Hi, möchte dich sehr gerne heute Treffen!Bekomme ich denn die Chance heute?Ruf mich mal bitte kurz zurück 09005162346 wegen Privat Nummern tausch und Zeit.Jessy

Absender: 0157 31465950

Bekomme den Mist schon seit Wochen, nee Monaten! ohne jemals geantwortet zu haben !!!
Das nervt...


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Juli 2012)

anne9 schrieb:


> Wenn nicht alle Rufnummern gesperrt werden müssen und ein Abrechnungsverbot dazu ausgesprochen wird, kostet das die Anbieter ja nicht mal ein müdes A....runzeln


ja


> und dann kann man sich die Beschwerde ja auch gleich schenken.


nein


----------



## Teleton (18 Juli 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Frage das mal die netten Herren von der BnetzA:
> 512-postfach(at)bnetza.de
> 
> ...
> ...


Lass mich raten. Nur weil jemand 27 mal mit Rufnummern betrogen hat bedeutet das ja nicht dass er es auch bei der 28ten Rufnummer wieder machen wird. Daher bekommen die immer weiter Rufnummern.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Juli 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> Nur weil jemand 27 mal mit Rufnummern betrogen hat bedeutet das ja nicht dass er es auch bei der 28ten Rufnummer wieder machen wird.


Das war doch die Formulierung dieser... dieser... wie hieß sie gleich? Judith Doppelnamenirgendwas?

edit

Frau
Judith Herchenbach-Canarius
Bundesnetzagentur für Elektrizität, Gas,
Telekommunikation, Post und Eisenbahnen
Tulpenfeld 4
53113 Bonn

Ich weiß nicht, wie viel Kohle sie pro Monat als Regierungsdirektorin (A15!) überwiesen *bekommt,* aber ich kann einschätzen, wie viel sie für ihre Rolle bei der BNetzA im Bereich Verbraucherschutz *verdient, *das können viele hier, die schon 2003 dabei waren...



> Zitat von *Judith Herchenbach-Canarius*
> _Ein Inkassoverbot rückwirkend ab Zuteilung der Nummer zu verfügen, sei dagegen nicht möglich, sagt Judith Herchenbach-Canarius, bei der Bundesnetzagentur zuständig für die Verfolgung des Missbrauchs von Mehrwertdiensten. „Es kann ja sein, dass die Nummern zuvor für Zwecke eingesetzt wurden, die rechtens waren.“_


Das ganze System der Regulierung/Kontrolle krankt von Anfang an. Seitens der Politik wirkt das gewollt, nehme ich an, denn so unfähig kann ich mir diese hochbezahlten Beamten einfach nicht denken. Dass die Branche dies so wollte, ist ja belegbar.

Frau Herchenbach-Canarius ist/war Referatsleiterin des Referats 512. (Referat 512 seit Juni 2003 zuständig für die Umsetzung des Gesetzes zur Bekämpfung des Missbrauchs von (0)190er/(0)900er Mehrwertdiensterufnummern)

Nächstes Jahr können die Verbraucher feiern: Seit 10 Jahren versagt dieses Referat. Prima. Und die Pension rückt für Frau Herchenbach-Caraius mit jedem Tag näher. Mit Verlaub, da könnte ich kotzen!



> Die Ausgestaltung der 0900-Nummernvergabe im Zusammenspiel mit "Mißbrauchsbekämpfungs-Stellen" von derartiger Ineffizienz wirkt gewollt.


Ich glaube, das Zitat ist von Galdikas.


----------



## Nicko1998 (19 Juli 2012)

> „Es kann ja sein, dass die Nummern zuvor für Zwecke eingesetzt wurden, die rechtens waren.“


 
Das erinnert mich an den Bugs Bunny R.B., der ja auch mal derartig sinnbefreite Äußerungen zum Besten gab wie:
"Es kann ja sein, dass mit den neu zugeteilten Nummern nicht mehr betrogen wird"

Denk ich an die BNetzA in der Nacht, fühl ich mich um den Schlaf gebracht. Aber vermutlich ist das Ganze ja gewollt, denn die BNetzA untersteht ja dem Wirtschaftsminister....


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Juli 2012)

Ja, das ist gewollt. Und: ähnlich wie bei der britischen Regulierungsbehörde gibt es wohl auch bei der Wattestäbchenarmee intern durchaus Leute, die erkennen, wie sinnlos ihr engagiertes Tun ist... Der RB soll zu denen zählen. Ich kann das nicht beweisen, aber ich habe es so erzählt bekommen und habe seither eher Mitleid mit ihm.


----------



## Fox2k12 (17 August 2012)

Hab heute auch eine SMS Bekommen vorher haben sie es mit anrufen versucht (cold calls ohne nummer) und nun geht es mit SMS los! ich hab auch direkt mal ein screenshot gemacht Ihnhaber der Nummer ist eine Firma DPA


[Modedit by Hippo: Monstergrafik zum Anhang gemacht]


----------



## Hippo (17 August 2012)

Leute seid mir nicht böse, wer noch auf sowas reinfällt sollte das Handy abgeben und zur Bongotrommel zurückkehren


----------



## Fox2k12 (17 August 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Leute seid mir nicht böse, wer noch auf sowas reinfällt sollte das Handy abgeben und zur Bongotrommel zurückkehren


 

ich bin ja nicht drauf reingefallen aber nerven tut es trotzdem und ich wollte nur die info weitergeben

@Hippo Sorry für die Riesen grafik war keine absicht...


----------



## Hippo (17 August 2012)

Nerven klar - wenn Du hier mehr mitliest dann wunderst Du Dich nur noch wie manche den Schalter von ihrem PC ohne Blindenhund finden. Medienkompetenz gleich Null. Das heißt - eigentlich wundern wir uns hier über fast gar nichts mehr ...

Kein Problem, dazu sind wir ja da sowas zu bereinigen. Nur schreiben wir IMMER dazu wenn einer von uns was geschraubt hat damit der Poster weiß DASS an seinem Beitrag was geändert wurde und WAS geändert wurde


----------



## anne9 (18 August 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Frage das mal die netten Herren von der BnetzA:
> 512-postfach(at)bnetza.de
> 
> Nehme durchaus Bezug auf meine obige Aussage:
> ...


 
Ich habe jetzt eine Antwort von der Bundesnetzagentur erhalten. Sinngemäß lautet die Antwort, dass die Kurzwahl 22866 bisher noch nicht weiter (wegen pornographischer Angebote) aufgefallen ist und dass sobald weitere Beschwerden eingehen die Nummer gesperrt wird.

Ist das eine Ausrede oder glaubwürdig?


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 August 2012)

"Wir haben Herrn Müller jetzt beim Diebstahls einer Armbanduhr der Marke "Zeitgenau", Typ: super erwischt. Bisher ist Herr Müller noch nicht wegen Diebstahls aufgefallen. Sollte uns bekannt werden, dass er wieder beim Diebstahl einer Armbanduhr der Marke "Zeitgenau", Typ: super erwischt werden, werden wir ihm verbieten, weiterhin Uhren der Marke "Zeitgenau", Typ: super zu stehlen"

Glaubwürdig?


----------



## Fridolin83 (19 August 2012)

Ich habe auch schon zwei SMS von Jessy bekommen, hab aber noch nicht drauf reagiert.

18. Juli 2012, 8:45 Uhr
015731465346
Hi, möchte dich sehr gerne
heute Treffen!Bekomme ich
denn die Chance heute?Ruf
mich mal bitte kurz zurück
09005162346 wegen Privat
Nummern tausch und Zeit.
Jessy

17.August 2012, 18:10 Uhr
015731425772
Hi,bekomme ich eine Chance
dich heute o.am Wochenende
zu Treffen.Will dir meine neue
Handynr geben.Ruf mich bitte
kurz zurück 09005192346
wegen nr Tausch.Jessy

http://o.am gibt es wirklich. Man kommt bei einer Firma in Japan raus, Cyber Trading Hosting


----------



## Reducal (19 August 2012)

Fridolin83 schrieb:


> 09005192346


Wenn du Zeit und Lust dazu hast, dann melde doch den Missbrauch der Nummer hier:

http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/cln...er/MitteilungRufnummernSpamMede.html?nn=64500
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/Sha...196DF29FA62FD11E94D793?__blob=publicationFile


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 August 2012)

dann wird die Handynummer gesperrt und sonst passiert nichts - aber: es ist dokumentiert und wenn diese Wattestäbchenarmee richtig kontrolliert werden würde, könnte man da mal fragen, was diese gut bezahlten Beamten da eigentlich für'n Mist tun. Griechischer als die Griechen?


----------



## Berliman (19 August 2012)

moinsen zusammen,
habe in den letzten 3 monaten auch dauernd sms von der angeblichen jessy bekommen.
habe daraufhin das formular bei der netagentur ausgefüllt und auch schon bestätigt bekommen.
und ich hab ne unterlassungsforderung mit offeenlegung der gespeicherten daten per einschreiben/rückschein an die dpa an den überseering in hamburg geschickt. der brief kam jedoch mit dem vermerk "absender unter der angegebenen adresse nicht ermittelbar" zurück.
haben ihr büro bzw. ihren briefkasten da anscheinend aufgelöst. und ne andere adresse spuckt das netz nicht aus.
kann man damit (betreiber nicht auffindbar"(oder so ähnlich) nicht was in richtung schließung der 0900er nummer machen?


----------



## Reducal (20 August 2012)

Berliman schrieb:


> kann man damit (betreiber nicht auffindbar"(oder so ähnlich) nicht was in richtung schließung der 0900er nummer machen?


Schließung? Du meinst Sperrung, siehe zwei Postings über deinem, hier: #56


----------



## Berliman (21 August 2012)

Die Spam-meldung bei der Netzagentur hab ich ja schon gemacht.
Mein Gedanke war, das eine sperrung aufgrund das der betreiber nicht auffindbar vielleicht sehr viel schneller durchgeführt wird, als eine sperrung wegen spam, die vermutlich geprüft und nochmal geprüft werden wird....


----------



## Reducal (21 August 2012)

Berliman schrieb:


> Mein Gedanke war, das eine sperrung aufgrund das der betreiber nicht auffindbar vielleicht sehr viel schneller durchgeführt wird....


Der Anbieter hat vielleicht mit seinen Daten geschummelt aber die Abrechnung über den 0900er Anbieter wird funktionieren, womöglich sogar erst im Nachhinein. Der Anbieter wird deshalb auf Zuruf erst mal eher gar nichts machen, so lange seine Kasse stimmt!


----------



## tommy tulpe (24 August 2012)

Hallo,

habe heute eine SMS von der 015731425019 bekommen.
Text:
Hi,bekomme ich eine Chance dich heute o.am Wochenende zu Treffen.Will dir meine neue Handynr geben.Ruf mich bitte kurz zurück 09005192346 wegen nr Tausch.Jessy

Laut Datenbank der Bundesnetzagentur gehört die Rufnummer 09005192346 der Firma:

*Diensteanbieter:*
DPA Dienstleistungs UG
(haftungsbeschränkt)
Überseering 25

22297 Hamburg


*Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer: *
14.März.2012 ; 12:4 Uhr

MFG tommy


----------



## Gast_aus_MUE (2 September 2012)

Aktuell wird als Absender die 015738568447 verwendet, anrufen soll man: 09005192346.


----------



## Berliman (17 September 2012)

Die Nummer ist endlich abgeschaltet!!!

Heute hab ich nachfolgende mail fon der Bundesnetzagentur erhalten. darin steht auch, das Rechnungen ab dem 30.05. nicht mehr kassiert werden dürfen.
Endlich ein Erfolg. Bleibt zu hoffen, das er keine neue Nummer aufmacht und das Spiel mit der neuen Nummer von vorne los geht 



> Rechtswidrige Nutzung der Rufnummern (0)9005 162346 und (0)9005 162349 aufgrund von Telefon-Spam
> 
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXX,
> ...


----------



## BerliMan (19 September 2012)

Leider hatte ich mit meiner vorahnung recht 
hab heute wieder eine sms von "jessy" bekommen, diesmal unter der rückrufnummer 0900 5 19 23 49. also nur die ehemalige 6 gegen ne 9 getauscht.
das spiel geht also mal wieder von vorne los. leider...


----------



## joex5 (3 Oktober 2012)

Hallo ich habe das gleiche Problem die o9oo5 162346 und die 09005 162349 wurden zwar abgestellt von der Bundesnetzargentur aber jessy ist fleissig und hat eine neue Nr 09005 192349, scheinbar dürfen die Ihre Datenbestände fein mitnehmen und wer verdient eigendlich noch an der Vermietung dieser NR. Ist das etwa ein großes Deutsches Unternehmen?? Deswegen bin ich schon lange nicht mehr bei denen. Habe auf jeden Fall wieder zur Anzeige gebracht bei der Netzargentur. sollte jeder machen!!!


----------



## Reducal (4 Oktober 2012)

joex5 schrieb:


> ....wer verdient eigendlich noch an der Vermietung dieser NR. Ist das etwa ein großes Deutsches Unternehmen?? Deswegen bin ich schon lange nicht mehr bei denen.


Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten aber bedenke, der nächste Provider bzw. Netzanbieter macht es genau so wie der bisherige, die müssen sogar!


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 Oktober 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten aber bedenke, der nächste Provider bzw. Netzanbieter macht es genau so wie der bisherige, die müssen sogar!


Dank unserem famosen Wirtschaftsminister:


> Die BNETZA hat die Problematiken des Verbraucherschutzes in der Telekommunikation nicht einmal ansatzweise verstanden. Möglicherweise unterliegt sie jedoch auch dem politischen Druck seitens des zuständigen Bundesministeriums für Wirtschaft, welches auf Betreiben der Mehrwertdienst-Lobby dafür sorgt, dass der "freie TK-Markt" nicht durch angebliche Überregulierung gegängelt wird. Wie auch immer: für die BNETZA sowie für das Bundeswirtschaftsministerium hat der Verbraucherschutz in der Telekommunikation absolut keine Priorität, sondern der Schutz rechtsunkundiger TK-Endkunden wird rücksichtslos den Interessen der Mehrwertdienst- und Verbindungs"dienstleistungs"-Mafia untergeordnet.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (4 Oktober 2012)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Dank unserem famosen Wirtschaftsminister


Naja, wenigstens die aktuelle Pöstchenbesetzung wird sich in ein paar Monaten erübrigt haben. Ob die zukünftige Personalie dann aber womöglich vom Regen in die Traufe bedeutet, ist eigentlich egal. Was ist heute schon ein Bundesminister?


----------



## tommy tulpe (13 November 2012)

Hallo,

Seit einigen Tagen, hat Jessy eine neue Rufnummer und einen neuen Auftraggeber. 

SMS vom 09.11.2012
"Liege grad im Bettchen u wollte fragen ob du herkommst zum Kuscheln!Will dich haben du fehlst mir so! Ruf mich kurz an bitte 09005282820 Jessy"


0900 - 5 - 282820 
Diensteanbieter: 


VMS24 GmbH
Überseering 25 

22297 Hamburg 
Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer: 
17.Mai.2011 ; 14:35 Uhr 

Bis Ende Oktober war es noch die 0905192347.


0900 - 5 - 192347  

*Diensteanbieter:* 


DPA Dienstleistungs UG
(haftungsbeschränkt)
Überseering 25 

22297 Hamburg  

*Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer: *
14.März.2012 ; 12:4 Uhr

MFG
Tommy


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 November 2012)

Ob sich genug Kuschelpartner bei unserer "Jessy" melden?


----------



## Isabell2008 (23 Dezember 2012)

hallo! hab da eine frage zu dem thema:
mein freund hat ebenfalls solche sms en bekommen aber dabei waren noch links zu internetseiten wie kaufmich.de oder poppen.de war das bei euch auch schon so????
danke
lg isi


----------



## Nicht der Ö. (30 Dezember 2012)

Er sollte auf jedenfall seine Handyrechnung prüfen, es kann sein, das er über diesen Link, ein Verstecktes Abbo abgeschlossen hat.


----------



## Isabell2008 (5 Januar 2013)

Hallo! Ja da is nix passiert zum Glück! Aber das kann schon sein oder? Is echt krass was die da abziehen! Letztens kam wieder ne SMS von der Jenny oder so....


----------



## BerliMan (15 Januar 2013)

das spiel geht munter weiter, nachdem jetzt auch die 0900-5282820 durch die BNA abgeschaltet wurde, sucht "Jessy" nach weiteren "Kuschelbedürftigen" unter der 0900-5161622 weiter. und wenn die dann abgeschaltet wird, gibts wieder ne neue nummer und so weiter.
tolles ding


----------



## das war heute (30 Januar 2013)

Absender +4915736864096 Info : Jenny aus deiner Region . Sucht Mann für Beziehung und mehr . langes Blondes Haar . 62 Kg. Mobil, Krankenschwester. Direkt Kontakt 015227242063


----------



## Daniel2505 (31 Januar 2013)

Hab die selbe Nachricht bekommen. Wenn man die sofort löscht sollte doch nichts passieren oder?
Wie kommen die überhaupt an meine Nummer?


----------



## BenTigger (31 Januar 2013)

Daniel2505 schrieb:


> Wie kommen die überhaupt an meine Nummer?


Computer, starte Anwahl, Fange an bei der Nummer 0172 00000001 und höre auf bei 0173 99999999 Bei Kontakt Sende SMS.


----------



## tommy tulpe (30 März 2013)

Hallo,

seitdem die Bundesnetzagentur die Rufnummer 09005558815 abgeschaltet hat,
Link Bundesnetzagentur vom 20.03.2013
geht es zügig weiter. Neue Rufnummer, ist jetzt die 09005252515.


> Bekomme ich heute die Chance Dich zu Treffen, und kennenzulernen live ?Zu kuscheln und mehr. Bitte Ruf mich nur kurz zurück wegen privat Nummern tauschen.Jessy


Absender ist die Rufnummer 09005252515
Link Bundesnetzagentur Inhaber der Rufnummer
Bisher wurden bereits folgende abgeschalteten Rufnummern abgeschaltet 09005161622, 09005203045, 09005558820.
Link Bundesnetzagentur vom 20.02.2013

MFG tommy

[Modedit by Hippo: Formatierung gefixed]


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 März 2013)

weil der BNetzA-Link nicht immer klappt, soll der von den deutschen Behörden weiterhin in Frieden gelassene Nummerninhaber mal wieder genannt werden

Voice-Media Systems UG
(haftungsbeschränkt)
Überseering 25

22297 Hamburg


Frohe Ostern, lieber Nummernanbieter - und weiterhin faule Eier, man lässt Euch ja.

Ach übrigens, liebste Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover, was ist eigentlich aus der "höheren Strafe, die ... zu erwarten hat" gegen den früheren GF C.Ö. geworden, wegen der ein einschlägiges Ermittlungsverfahren eingestellt wurde, geworden?
Faule Eier überall, oder?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (31 März 2013)

Ach, Du meinst den Öhlkahn. Dann ist ja alles Roger. Oder doch nicht?


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 Juli 2013)

Unsere liebe "Jessy", die sich auch mal "Mandy" oder "Julia" nennt, hat wohl z.Zt. mal wieder "Hochkonjunktur" bei der Suche nach "Kuschelpartnern".
Diese Nummern sind in den letzten Tagen aufgeschlagen:
015788463673
015780264879

Wo "Kuscheln" dransteht, stecken der Ölkahn und sein Strohmann F.L. drin.....


----------



## Theo (3 September 2013)

Hallo,
habe am 03.09.2013 und 29.08.2013 je eine SMS von der 09005237452 erhalten.
Text 03.09.2013
Hast du kalte Füße bekommen mich Kennenzulernen? Bin ganz in deiner nähe und würde gerne mit dir Privat Nr Tauschen und Dich sehen. Rufst du mich kurz an.Jessy
Text 29.08.2013
Will Dich wirklich nicht Stören,Versuche mein Glück nochmals.Will dich wirklich Kennenlernen und Treffen falls möglich heute.Lust bei mir? Ruf mich zurück.Jessy

Vorher kam ein SMS von der 015787567937
Hi ,bist du denn eigentlich immer noch Single? Ich bin die Gina aus deiner Region und immer noch Single. Hast du Lust auf ein Date? Willst Foto mal sehen.Gina

Habe darauf geantwortet, mit: Was soll das?
Danach kamen die SMS von der 09005237452.

Mfg
Theo


----------



## Reducal (3 September 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Wenn du Zeit und Lust dazu hast, dann melde doch den Missbrauch der Nummer hier:
> 
> http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/cln...er/MitteilungRufnummernSpamMede.html?nn=64500
> http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/cln...er/MitteilungRufnummernSpamMede.html?nn=64500
> http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/Sha...196DF29FA62FD11E94D793?__blob=publicationFile


----------



## Nicko1998 (3 September 2013)

0900 - 5 - 237452




> Diensteanbieter:
> 
> 
> NewTex GmbH
> ...


----------



## m__93 (24 September 2013)

hab da mal ne ernsthafte frage und zwar ich hab bei dieser nummer angerufen und dann wieder aufgelegt und dann hat mir diese "jessy" auf die mailbox gesprochen von wegen ich müsse die rechnung zahlen und eine anzeige bekomme ich ebenfalls -.- 
was soll ich machen bzw. was kann diese vermeintliche "jessy" wirklich tun ?????


----------



## Reducal (24 September 2013)

eine Rechnung wird man dir (vielleicht) zustellen und mit der kannst du wieder hier anfragen.
 eine Anzeige wirst du sicher nicht bekommen, von wem auch und warum? Vergiss die Aufregung, das ist eine Hoax!


----------



## m__93 (24 September 2013)

wenn ich eine rechnung bekommen sollte soll ich diese bezahlen oder ignorieren 
ich hoffe mal das das mit der anzeige nicht funktioniert -.-


----------



## Hippo (24 September 2013)

Was steht ein Beitrag über Deinem?
Ich lese da nichts von zahlen ...
... da steht "hier wieder fragen" wenn eine Rechnung kommen sollte.
Ab sofort solltest Du Jessy-SMS einfach löschen


----------



## m__93 (24 September 2013)

okey alles klar danke schön


----------



## BenTigger (25 September 2013)

vor allem, welche Nummer hast du angerufen? die 0157xxx oder die 0900?

Egal welche, du hast bereits die Rechnung bezahlt. Bei 0157 eben die des Mobilfunktarifs und bei der 0900 die des Mehrwertdienstes.
Weitere Dienstleistungsverträge kann man nicht durch einfaches Anrufen einer Telefonnummer abschließen.
Wenn dem so wäre, wäre ich längst Millionär. Jeder Anruf auf meiner Tel.Nr. würde dann 1000€ kosten 

Anzeige? weswegen? Das Anrufen von Telefonnummern ist nicht strafbar.
Wenn dem so wäre, würde 95% der deutschen Bevölkerung im Knast sitzen


----------



## tommy tulpe (25 November 2013)

Hallo ,

habe in den letzten Tagen mehrere SMS bekommen

Absender: +4915757549004  Datum: 20.11.2013,

Hi ich bin,s die Nicky 18 J.Und komme aus deiner Region. Habe die Nummer von meiner Freudin. Lust auf ein Treffen heute Abend.Ruf mich kurz zurück 01805009802

Absender: +4915787531454  Datum: 15.11.2013,

Hi ich bins die Vicky 24 J,Und komme aus deiner Region. Habe die Nummer von meiner freudin. Lust auf ein Treffen heute Abend.Ruf mich kurz zurück 01805009802

(Text aus dem Handy übernommen)

Ich habe dann die 180-Rufnummer angerufen, es meldet sich eine Frau mit Herzlich Willkommen im Liveservice. Du hast eine SMS bekommen? Wenn du die Dame sprechen möchtest, musst du die 11847 anrufen und Live sagen.

Ich war baff, hatte ich doch selber nur Hallo gesagt.

Interessant ist aber auch der Anruf bei der 11847.

Ich habe den freundlichen Mitarbeiter der Auskunftsnummer erzählt, dass ich eine SMS bekommen habe und mit Live sprechen möchte. Er hat mir auch einen Teil der Rufnummer genannt 0180500… Nach einer Preisansage hat sich dann eine Frau mit Herzlich Willkommen im Liveservice… gemeldet.

Die SMS habe ich der Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet.

MFG


----------



## Nicko1998 (26 November 2013)

Nachdem die Typen Google veranlaßt haben, kritische Berichte in Foren und Blogs wegen "Verleumdung gem. § 187" und "Übler Nachrede gem. § 186" kurzerhand zu löschen, gehen der Ölkahn und seine Strohmänner also wieder auf Beutefang. Jessy und Jenny sind out, Nicky und Vicky sind in.....


----------



## Hippo (26 November 2013)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Dann erzähl uns bitte den Preis für den Anruf auf der Premiumnummer 11847 wenn Du Deine Rechnung bekommen hast


----------



## jupp11 (26 November 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Preis für den Anruf auf der Premiumnummer 11847


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/kosten-fuer-11847-aus-o2-netz.15684/


> Unter 11847 zahlst du mindestens 1,99Euro pro Minute!


----------



## Hippo (27 November 2013)

Na dann hat er ja Glück gehabt wenn er der Gestalt dort nicht den ganzen Lebenslauf erzählt hat (und die die Gebühren seit 2006 nicht verändert haben)


----------



## tommy tulpe (29 November 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
> Dann erzähl uns bitte den Preis für den Anruf auf der Premiumnummer 11847 wenn Du Deine Rechnung bekommen hast



Hallo
Die 11847 kostet bei E-Plus 2,51 Euro + MWSt pro Minute.
LG


----------



## Hippo (29 November 2013)

Na dann hast Glück gehabt. manche rechnen da horrende Preise *PRO ANRUF* ab


----------



## bernhard (29 November 2013)

Klasse, Mobile Pickpocketing für 0 Euro. (Auskunftsnummer 11847)


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 November 2013)

10 Jahre alt, dieser Artikel - aber mancher kennt ihn vielleicht noch nicht...
http://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/Der-Gesetzgeber-laesst-uns-im-Dunkeln-tappen-288876.html



> Es wird immer so dargestellt, als würden wir mit solchen Kunden viel Geld verdienen. Fakt ist aber, dass uns solche Probleme eine Menge Geld kosten.


Die Äußerungen der intellegenten Kölner hatten damals einen Heuchelei-pro-Satz-Wert, an den historisch betrachtet höchstens noch Renaissancepäpste herangekommen sind.


----------



## xxxooo (4 Januar 2014)

"Jessy", also Herr Ölkahn, scheint wieder aktiv zu sein. Ich werd die Nummer direkt melden.


----------



## Malibu (9 Januar 2014)

Ich habe bei der bayerischen Landespolizei (für meinen Ort zuständig) Strafantrag gestellt gegen die Betreiber. Zudem habe ich der Staatsanwaltschaft eine entsprechende Mitteilung mit allen relevanten Daten übermittelt.

Wenn die Bundesnetzagentur nichts tut, muss man selber juristisch gegen die Abzocker vorgehen!

Folgendes habe ich der Staatsanwaltschaft übermittelt:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren der Staatsanwaltschaft Augsburg,

in folgender Sache ersuche ich Ihre Unterstützung.


NewTex GmbH
Lavesstr. 70

30159 Hannover
Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer:
3.März.2005 ; 8:9 Uhr

Sache: SmS Betrug: "Jessy" versucht mit mehreren Spam-SmS von 0180-5009802 (Mobil: 01577-3258990) ein Treffen zu arrangieren. Die Empfänger dieser SmS haben weder ein Abo bei dem Betreiber bestellt noch ist ungeklärt woher die Betreiber die Handynummern beziehen. Hier liegt offenbar Datenschutzmißbrauch vor in Verbindung mit Belästigung.

In einem Forum wurde veröffentlicht, dass man eine Rechnung bezahlen solle oder andernfalls eine Anzeige bekäme. Hier stünde also auch eine Nötigung im Raum.

Forum: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/sms-von-der-09005002670.38373/reply?quote=375518 sowie alle vorherigen Beiträge.

Ich bitte Sie nunmehr entsprechende Ermittlungen anzustreben.

[Modedit by Hippo: Beiträge getackert]


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Januar 2014)

Die bayrische Landespolizei wird wahrscheinlich zur Vermeidung von zu hohem Arbeitseinsatz das viele Papier nach Hannover schicken. Oder in den Müll schmeißen. Faktisch besteht da wenig Unterschied. Soweit die Befürchtung. Dass es anders laufen könnte, diese Hoffnung nimmt Dir keiner - und mir sowieso nicht.
_[Achtung, enthält Sarkasmus]_


----------



## Reducal (10 Januar 2014)

Malibu schrieb:


> Ich bitte Sie nunmehr entsprechende Ermittlungen anzustreben.





Malibu schrieb:


> Ich habe bei der bayerischen Landespolizei Strafantrag gestellt ... Zudem habe ich der Staatsanwaltschaft eine entsprechende Mitteilung mit allen relevanten Daten übermittelt.


Soll heißen, du hast zwei Behörden mit einer etwas doof formulierten Mittelung belästigt und somit mindestens zwei Verfahren ausgelöst. Warst du bei einem Revier oder hast du den Schmarrn auch noch per eMail losgetreten?


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ....zur Vermeidung von zu hohem Arbeitseinsatz das viele Papier nach Hannover schicken...
> 
> _[Achtung, enthält Sarkasmus]_


Nee, nee! Wenn Hannover drauf steht, muss das gem. den Zuständigkeitsvereinbarungen auch dort hin. Da führt logistisch gesehen kein Weg dran vorbei, es sei denn, das/die Verfahren werden bereits zuvor erledigt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 April 2015)

Nanana, ist der Ölkahn auferstanden???

https://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sh...n-GmbH-Premium-Faktura-SL&p=386505#post386505


----------



## tommy tulpe (20 Oktober 2016)

Hallo,
Hab am Wochenende durch Zufall im SMS-Speicher meines GSM-Sticks diese SMS gefunden.
Ich nutze den Stick nur für mein Tablet. Beim Rückruf (0900570****) meldet eine Bandansage mit Liveservice und Werbung für einen SMS-Chat. Das mit dem Liveservice kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Die 0900-Nummern hab ich der Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet.


Absender:       +49900539****
Datum:            10.10.2016
Text:               Claudia, 27J. blond, Kosmetikerin, lutschfreudig, sucht verdorbenen tabulosen SEX! Willst Du mich FICKEN?! Dann wähle 0900539**** ! 1,99 €/Min.+MoFu-Zuschlag

Absender:       +49900585****
Datum:            30.09.2016
Text:               Heute noch ABSPRITZEN? EVI,21,hab große Möpse u eine sehr nasse MUSCHI. Ich ficke sofort live mit Dir. Zum FICKEN wähle 0900585**** ! 1,99 €/Min.+MoFu-Zuschlag

Absender:       +49900580****
Datum:            06.10.2016
Text:               Diana,hübsch,fraulich! Die Titten voll,der Hintern knackig! Suche SEX ohne Verpflichtung. Du auch? Telefon-Kontakt unter 0900580**** ! 1,99 €/Min+MoFu-Zuschlag€/Min.+MoFu-Zuschlag

Absender:       0900570****
Datum:            12.10.2016
Text:               Donna, dauerfeuchte, ordinäre schluckfreudige 3-Loch Blondine sucht tabulosen SEX! Ich verwöhne Deinen Harten! Wähle 0900570**** ! 1,99 €/Min.+MoFu-Zuschlag

Absender:       +4990057****
Datum:            29.09.2016
Text:               Öffne Deine Hose!Meine Lippen lutschen u saugen an Deinem Kolben. Das macht mich geil!Spritz mir wohin Du willst! Wähle 0900570**** ! 1,99 €/Min.+MoFu-Zuschlag

Absender:       +49900570****
Datum:            15.10.2016
Text:              Hi, bin die Lena, schlank,blond,Single und suche Mann für heißen SEX am Wochenende u mehr! Geiler Telefon-Kontakt unter 0900570**** ! 1,99 €/Min.+MoFu-Zuschlag

ModEdit: Nummern unkenntlich gemacht. Wir sind keine Werbeplattform für Abspritzdienste. BT/MOD


----------



## tommy tulpe (17 Dezember 2016)

Am 15.12.2016 hat die Bundesnetzagentur die 0900-Rufnummern abgeschaltet.


----------

